# Compound residue &chrome waxing



## MagR (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi Mike

I'm fairly new to this and wanted answers to a couple of problems:

1) I've got some white compound residue from a respray stuck in some seams etc on my car.
How do I remove it safely - is there a product to disolve or soften it?

2) Is it ok to put Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax on my chrome trim to protect it? It is proper chrome not chromed plastic.

Thanks in advance

Mag


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

MagR said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I'm fairly new to this and wanted answers to a couple of problems:
> 
> ...


Most pro-grade compounds and polishes are water soluble, so with enough water you can soften it and flush it out. Best bet would be to let the car sit out in the rain for a full day, the more rain the better. Then blast these areas with a hose using a Jet Spray Nozzle or use a Pressure Washer.

Here in the U.S.A. we have Coin-Op do-it-yourself car washes and these are set-up with high pressure spray wands. Cost a $3.00 to $5:00 bucks.



MagR said:


> 2) Is it ok to put Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax on my chrome trim to protect it? It is proper chrome not chromed plastic.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mag


You bet.

Back when Meguiar's used to put out "Print Catalogs" they shared the tip of using their M16 Professional Paste Wax on chrome and other britework in the Marine Catalog.

M16 is a traditional style HARD paste wax. When you apply it and let it fully dry it hardens and then wipes off hard. It also stays on hard. T

The idea being to cap or seal the microscopic pits, pores and other surface irregularities on the surface of the layer of chrome to seal out dirt and moisture.

It's when chrome is neglected, any dirt film or build-up on the surface holds and traps water onto the chrome and somehow this moisture can get into and past the chrome to the underlying materials or surface and cause corrosion. Once this happens - it's game over.


----------



## MagR (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry for the delay replying.

Thanks very much for your advice - I'll find a car wash with a pressure washer and do as you suggest for the polish residue.

As regards waxing the chromes I'll continue with my paste wax. Replacing chrome parts on an old Jaguar XJS is becoming very difficult so I need to keep them in the condition I've got now.

Can I ask a further question?

If some of the "white bits" are very old wax not polish how do I shift or soften that too?

I've read on some posts that peanut butter or vegetable oil works but it seems a bit far fetched to me!

Thanks

Mag


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

MagR said:


> Can I ask a further question?
> 
> If some of the "white bits" are very old wax not polish how do I shift or soften that too?
> 
> ...


Yes. Vegetable Oil massaged onto the dried wax will "help" to dissolve and loosen it so you can remove it.

Lots of people say use Peanut Butter but it's not the Peanut part of Peanut Butter it's the OIL in the Peanut Butter so might as well just use any normal cooking vegetable oil.

If you go to Skynet and type the below in, you can find multiple, multiple times I've shared this over the decades.

*car wax peanut butter vegetable oil mike phillips autogeekonline.net*


----------



## MagR (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks again Mike.

That's all my queries answered - now to do some work!

Regards

Mag


----------

